# Da Vinci's Castle at Locarno...



## Ivan Muller (Jul 17, 2012)

...more images of this fabulous castle here at...http://www.ivanmuller.co.za/blog-item/locarnos-visconti-castle


----------



## blaydese (Jul 18, 2012)

The last picture of the door is the one I like.

Crop some of those pictures. Some artificial lighting would have been awesome too, like a speedlight with a orange filter or shot in HDR on some of those walls would have looked cool.

Good job, keep shooting well.

Peace! 8)


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jul 18, 2012)

Blaydese, thanks for looking and your interesting comments..! When I travel I take the minimum of equipment with me and a flash is definitely not one of them...! I am a 'straight' type of shooting guy so the orange filters etc is not really my cup of tea, as I usually shoot for B&W, but these sort of looked monochrome and therefore presented in colour. I have made some square crops as an alternative, that also worked well...


----------



## blaydese (Jul 19, 2012)

I hear ya, gear can get tough to carry at times. 

Still great shots, I really like them. 

Keep up the great work!

Peace! 8)


----------

